# SoCal Toys for Tots 5 - MECA 1X SQ Only - December 9, 2018



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We will be hosting this event for the fifth year in a row in Southern California as the kickoff for the 2019 MECA CA season!

*Where:*
735 Pacific Coast Highway
Harbor City, California 90710

*When:*
Sunday, December 9, 2018: 10am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/2181369452132069/


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Might be attending this.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

vietjdmboi said:


> Might be attending this.


Hope to see you there.


----------

